# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  ronny coleman with gyno? say what?

## dd0316

is this gyno? or r his pecs so big that his body cant support them?

----------


## CMPD213

Watch a video of the 1998 Mr Olympia, Ronnie had gyno real bad in that... That picture doesn't look like he really has gyno

----------


## Big

Those are his nipple muscles.

----------


## CMPD213

he looks like a big block of cheese in this picture

----------


## dd0316

> Those are his nipple muscles.


how can i get me some of those?

----------


## Big

> how can i get me some of those?


I think it's genetic. Ronnie could flex his eyelids if he wanted to.

----------


## widowmaker2

hes def a freak of nature..

----------


## CeeLo

Yeah, once your chest starts to round out, the nipple will sit on the bottom. I see NO gyno.

----------


## Schmidty

No gyno IMO

----------


## widowmaker2

by the way what happend to ronnies wang?? huh huh huh? guess the myth isnt true after all...lol

----------


## CeeLo

> by the way what happend to ronnies wang?? huh huh huh? guess the myth isnt true after all...lol


Maybe he had it tucked like Micheal Jackson.

----------


## kaberle_15

No gyno in that picture but I've seen him with bad gyno in the offseason

----------


## ironaddict69

> by the way what happend to ronnies wang?? huh huh huh? guess the myth isnt true after all...lol


A bodybuilder told me that when they dehydrate themselves for competition, they shrink up REAL BAD.

----------


## rhino1

looks like a bulking cycle...I bet he is super strong at that time

----------


## J431S

those are not gyno but he needs to watch it out IMO

----------


## T_Own

i'm pretty sure he has it under control after this long

----------


## Dinosaur

i saw him in video when he was posing flexing his arms up his gyno was obvious.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

just looked at some old pics of ronnie and see the gyno.

----------


## C-heavyweight

he does not have gyno. just nipple flexors...hahaha

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

i really dont like that pic of him, lol

----------


## Jakt

omg, looks like someone just keeps pumping as much juice as they can in him till he became all deformed looking, looks like fkn cattle

----------


## Egis

i like these kinds MASS freaks

----------


## welshmaster

That picture is mental! His chest is almost overlapping his shoulders.
What a beast.

----------


## Ashop

> is this gyno? or r his pecs so big that his body cant support them?


I dont see any gyno in that pic honestly.

----------


## UrRoyalHighness

no gyno

----------


## youngerlion

> no gyno


from what i see from the pic. agreed.

----------


## EghtySx

I work with this guy's sister

----------


## Big

> I work with this guy's sister


With Ronnie's sister?

----------


## EghtySx

Yessir

----------


## vishus

> Watch a video of the 1998 Mr Olympia, Ronnie had gyno real bad in that... That picture doesn't look like he really has gyno


this is true, and he STILL beat flex for the top spot......it was a sad day

----------


## Brown Ninja

I would assume that Ronnie has been at it long enough to avoid gyno, right? I mean at that stage in his career I would assume he has his cycles under control. Otherwise that is just lazy. I know he is beast but think he looked sloppy his last two years competing.

----------

